# Powerwash question



## Lbj236 (Apr 7, 2020)

I want to powerwash my computer, but I have many important documents on docs and slides, will it delete those documents?
Thx


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello! I assume you have a Chromebook? Here is an excerpt:

"A quick Internet search lead me to this Google support page, where it was revealed that "Powerwashing" a Chrome OS device is a fancy way of saying "factory reset."

*Resetting a Chrome OS device wipes all user accounts and locally stored content*. In order to preserve any saved files, you only need to move them to your Google Drive folder, wait for it all to sync up, then proceed with the reset.'

So you will need to make sure that your data is saved in Google Drive before powerwashing it.


----------

